# Trade Scenarios With The Spurs



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Guys, it appears the Spurs need a big man. You think they would want Jerome James, if we match Butler's deal. :biggrin: If you were to make up a deal, what package will you offer the Spurs, and what do you want in return?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Jerome James and Duncan have a rivalry going on. Well, James has a personal vendetta against Duncan, don't know about the other way around. Duncan kinda just ignores James. But anyways, they can't coexist on the same team.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

whats their problem with eachother? ive never heard of this.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Never been publicized, it's just something I noticed when I watched the Sonics vs. Spurs. James is more active against the Spurs. And I remember James got called for a technical for trash-talking to Duncan on more one occasion. James also sends him a lot of glares after he blocks him. Duncan never seems to notice.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Guys, it appears the Spurs need a big man. You think they would want Jerome James, if we match Butler's deal. :biggrin: If you were to make up a deal, what package will you offer the Spurs, and what do you want in return?


I'll take a sign and trade for Jackie Butler along with a Jerome James package for 200 =D 

I'd like to take Eric Williams and Brent Barry off their hands in exchange for Jerome James and Jackie Butler.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

butler for the rights to luis scola.

or ...butler for the rights to Ian mahinmi.

saves a roster spot and gets a quality asset for butler.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Chan...*

Making a statement that they can't coexist on the same team is just ridiculous. First, you have no real idea how to interpret your observations (there could be several reasons for the trash talk such as playing one of the best and trying to stay psyched). Second, even if they aren't best buds, they can still be team mates.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Chan...*



alphadog said:


> Making a statement that they can't coexist on the same team is just ridiculous. First, you have no real idea how to interpret your observations (there could be several reasons for the trash talk such as playing one of the best and trying to stay psyched). Second, even if they aren't best buds, they can still be team mates.


i have to agree with this , especially when considering james is thought of as an extremely likable teammate, he is one of the most popular knicks among the players.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Holy ****, Grinch....*

"i have to agree with this "....It was bound to happen sooner or later that we would agree on SOMETHING.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Chan...*



Da Grinch said:


> i have to agree with this , especially when considering james is thought of as an extremely likable teammate, he is one of the most popular knicks among the players.


Are you serious?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Chan...*



alphadog said:


> Making a statement that they can't coexist on the same team is just ridiculous. First, you have no real idea how to interpret your observations (there could be several reasons for the trash talk such as playing one of the best and trying to stay psyched). Second, even if they aren't best buds, they can still be team mates.


It doesn't happen when Jerome plays guys like Shaq or JO. Jerome isn't much of a trash talker, in general. I only see him act like that when he plays Duncan.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Chan...*



Da Grinch said:


> i have to agree with this , especially when considering james is thought of as an extremely likable teammate, he is one of the most popular knicks among the players.


I find it hard to believe that the guy who's getting paid that much money for sitting on the bench is a popular teammate. Who likes a lazy teammate?


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Again, Chan*

You are stating your opinion as fact. COULD you be right? Sure, but there is a much higher probability you are not. That is exactly the type of story reporters love. If there was hatin' going on, it would have been sniffed out by someone other than a fan.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Chan...*



WTChan said:


> I find it hard to believe that the guy who's getting paid that much money for sitting on the bench is a popular teammate. Who likes a lazy teammate?


every1 except udoka on the knicks is a millionaire, or close to it , so i dont think money plays a big part , but i'm sure you have had jobs and there was a worker at your place who didn't work as hard as you do but was still liked by his co-workers .


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Again, Chan*



alphaorange said:


> You are stating your opinion as fact. COULD you be right? Sure, but there is a much higher probability you are not. That is exactly the type of story reporters love. If there was hatin' going on, it would have been sniffed out by someone other than a fan.


It's not true until it's on ESPN? They don't report every single thing.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Chan...*



Da Grinch said:


> every1 except udoka on the knicks is a millionaire, or close to it , so i dont think money plays a big part , but i'm sure you have had jobs and there was a worker at your place who didn't work as hard as you do but was still liked by his co-workers .


Money does have to do with it. You know how greedy athletes get, always asking for the max and all. And this is different from the average job. You got a few guys on the team that really want to win, and Jerome's attitude isn't a winner's mentality. Put yourself in their shoes: you're trying to get those few wins to keep from being the worst team in the league, and everytime you look at the bench, there's Jerome, sitting there doing nothing, but still pretending to be part of the team.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

nobody is taking jerome james, not a chance


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Chan...*



WTChan said:


> Money does have to do with it. You know how greedy athletes get, always asking for the max and all. And this is different from the average job. You got a few guys on the team that really want to win, and Jerome's attitude isn't a winner's mentality. Put yourself in their shoes: you're trying to get those few wins to keep from being the worst team in the league, and everytime you look at the bench, there's Jerome, sitting there doing nothing, but still pretending to be part of the team.


despite what media reports say there are less than 400 nba jobs , to be an nba player you have to be among the top 400 players in the world , that takes desire and whether he is overpaid considering his contributions he is clearly an nba player in talent and ability , i dont know the man personally so to say he doesn't have a winner's mentality when he is one of the few guys on the roster who has stepped up in the playoffs , doesn't have alot of merit....he had a bad year but he maintained a good relationship with his teammates so they must not see what you claim they must or they overlook it for some unknown reason.

james isn't the coach he cant play himself and seeing as he is the only real lane defender on the whole team he certainly should have played more last season(the knicks finished 29th in blk shots), if for no reason than to lay some wood on the occasional penetrator.

and basketball is a business if ime udoka thought he could get the max i assure you he would ask for it, possibly demand it, there is nothing greedy about getting as much as you can in the professional world.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Chan...*



Da Grinch said:


> despite what media reports say there are less than 400 nba jobs , to be an nba player you have to be among the top 400 players in the world , that takes desire and whether he is overpaid considering his contributions he is clearly an nba player in talent and ability , i dont know the man personally so to say he doesn't have a winner's mentality when he is one of the few guys on the roster who has stepped up in the playoffs , doesn't have alot of merit....he had a bad year but he maintained a good relationship with his teammates so they must not see what you claim they must or they overlook it for some unknown reason.


I assume you are referring to him stepping up for the Sonics in the playoffs. You mention his winner's mentality, and that you can see for yourself. I assure you, players that don't hustle or perform well do not have a winner's mentality. If Jerome wants to win, then he doesn't want it enough to do anything about it.



> james isn't the coach he cant play himself and seeing as he is the only real lane defender on the whole team he certainly should have played more last season(the knicks finished 29th in blk shots), if for no reason than to lay some wood on the occasional penetrator.


Everyone has 6 fouls to give. And the only reason he would be a 'lane defender' is because he is 7 ft and not skinny.



> and basketball is a business if ime udoka thought he could get the max i assure you he would ask for it, possibly demand it, there is nothing greedy about getting as much as you can in the professional world.


There is something greedy about getting as much as you can, even in the professional world.

Fron dictionary.com

greed·y 

1. *Excessively desirous of acquiring or possessing*, especially wishing to possess more than what one needs or deserves. 
2. Wanting to eat or drink more than one can reasonably consume; gluttonous. 
3. Extremely eager or desirous: greedy for the opportunity to prove their ability.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Ah, Chan.....*

Check your dictionary meaning again. The word "Excessive" is in plain view. Excessive, by meaning is: "exceeding what is usual, proper, necessary, or normal" 
In the NBA, you get what the market will bear. That is the way of the world. Being paid what everyone else is being paid is normal, therefore, by definition, not greedy. You are being untruthful if you are saying that you COULD make 100K a year by demanding to be paid what everyone else is, but would decline it as a matter of personal principle.

James is a lane defender because he has a good block/minute ratio. Whether that is because of size or skill is no matter.

I have heard (or seen) little of James lack of hustle. What I have seen is a man with too much weight struggling to be able to play at an intense rate. Whether or not he can lose the weight is the question. Some people never do because it takes incredible dedication and they have a propensity for obesity. He was much, much bigger when he was younger.

You obviously have an axe to grind with regards to James, as is your perogitive. Your insights, however, lack objectivity.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

what i've noticed is this .

there is no adequate replacement for NBA action , you cant run sprints or ride a bike to simulate the stop and go action a basketball game brings the only way to be able to build your body up for it is to play the game.

from what i have seen a thinner JJ is no better than a fatter JJ, what matters is if he is playing , when he got some time however forced then soon came some decent performances , but not in sporatic play .

not with the knicks or with the sonics i expect with the knicks next year he is the 2nd string center and IT sees it as a virtual fact as of this moment which is why there is supposedly some trepidation to signing butler(although i think there should be no 2nd thoughts about it and they should just sign him )

as a sonic he was a starter who didn't play much , i expect him to play 10-15 minutes a game he did when he was with them and when they needed him to play more he was up to it even domininating the kings because he was in shape to do so, since he played all year.

and the nba isn't about fair wages, no one ripped up lebron's contract when it was obvious he was worth the max in about his 3rd nba game....you are paid what you are negotiated to recieve, if some1 pays you it , then you are worth it to them , i dont expect jerome james to give any money back because he sucked last year , just like i didn't expect penny to hand over any of that 17 mil. he made last year , its not being greedy its the rules of the business james works and lives in.

there is another way to look at it....james was given the MLE the median player exception basically he is being paid the average nba salary and he was origininally signed to be the starting center the nba's highest paid position , if not for the signing of curry and if he played to expectations he would actually be underpaid because he would be a starter where the avg. starting center past his rookie deal makes more than the MLE by about 2 mil.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Ah, Chan.....*



alphaorange said:


> Check your dictionary meaning again. The word "Excessive" is in plain view. Excessive, by meaning is: "exceeding what is usual, proper, necessary, or normal"
> In the NBA, you get what the market will bear. That is the way of the world. Being paid what everyone else is being paid is normal, therefore, by definition, not greedy. You are being untruthful if you are saying that you COULD make 100K a year by demanding to be paid what everyone else is, but would decline it as a matter of personal principle.


Greed is wanting more than you deserve. Whether the standard is factored in is not an absolute. If you put it in perspective, one could say all athletes are overpaid. You see people demanding 60 mil, 80 mil, etc. Just because everyone is greedy, doesn't mean if you do they same, you're not greedy.

Would I decline money? Hell no. If I was an athlete, I would ***** and hold out until I get as many millions as I can. Does that make me greedy? Yes. Am I greedy? Yes, and I don't deny it.



> James is a lane defender because he has a good block/minute ratio. Whether that is because of size or skill is no matter.


Jerome James is not a good lane defender. His rotations are always slow. He is, however, a very underrated man defender, and very adept at challenging shots his man is taking. He is a good strong side shot-blocker, and always has been since his college days. How often does he rotate over to the lane and block or challenge a shot? I see him fouling the slasher most of the time.



> I have heard (or seen) little of James lack of hustle. What I have seen is a man with too much weight struggling to be able to play at an intense rate. Whether or not he can lose the weight is the question. Some people never do because it takes incredible dedication and they have a propensity for obesity. He was much, much bigger when he was younger.
> 
> You obviously have an axe to grind with regards to James, as is your perogitive. Your insights, however, lack objectivity.


A Jerome James scouting report

Jerome was not bigger when he was young. He was 7'1, ~280 when he was drafted, and he has never put on any more muscle, or lost any more fat. He has been unmotivated ever since he was in college, and the only thing that can motivate him is money. 

Obesity? Did you know he played for the Harlem Globetrotters in 1998? (see his player profile on NBA.com, career highlights). He was rumored to dunk on a 11'4" rim. (wikipedia.org, may not be true) Obese people can't do that. Your entire last paragraph lacks objectivity.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

technically 80% of NFL lineman are obese by body measures, but they are still athletes. james is almost obese, he is listed at 7'1 and 272, his BMI is near 26, and 30 is considered obese. im sure he will be obese by the time of training camp, considering he was 300 lbs last october.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I didn't think anyone still paid attention to BMI. That ****'s ridiculous. By obesity, I mean look at him.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*James has been well over 300...*

I'll try to find a link.


----------

